# a few fish i caught



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a few fish i caught from my local pool


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

John, did you fish for dinner?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Some nice fish there john, them ells make a nice curry ha ha, love then, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i dont like the taste of fish or eels lol. i enjoy catching them though


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. I didnt know eel were freshwater ..


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Some nice fish there john, them ells make a nice curry ha ha, love then, jeff


I like eels fried myself, very tasty..

Nico


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah, eels are very nice.

Depending on the size they can grow to become HUGE. So I have just been spearing them with bamboo spears, rather than catching them with a rod. They usually live in quite shallow water here, at times in water close to a couple feet deep.

Great videos though John, you capture the scene very nicely.Keep them coming!!

AJ


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

AJT, are those the longfin/shortfins the Jeremy Wade caught on "River Monsters"?

Nice captures John and I appreciate you film your outings to "take us along".


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> AJT, are those the longfin/shortfins the Jeremy Wade caught on "River Monsters"?
> 
> Nice captures John and I appreciate you film your outings to "take us along".


They sure are Jump. They grow massive!!
I have speared many, though I was bitten on my thumb once giving me a nasty cut and scar.....it hurt, though I was fine luckily.

I watch the show too, great TV documentery.

AJ


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good fishing there John.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i dont like the taste of fish or eels lol. i enjoy catching them though


Ha! Same with me.

By the way- nice fish you caught there.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good fishing pal!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good fishin there John. iv not caught an eel for years. ponds round here used to be full of em. i put it down to all the development.


----------

